# 1st cook on the pellet grill



## salt and pepper (Sep 20, 2020)

Ribs...







[/IMG]


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2020)

is the pellet grill very different to cook on from other fuels?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Sep 20, 2020)

Pellet grills are awesome... as the heat control is excellent, and now-a-days there are a pleathora of different woods available (applewood, hickory, even Jim Beam oak bourbon barrels).


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 20, 2020)

It's more like "Set it & forget it". Some models even have wi-fi so you can control it from your phone! Nice when the weather is bad! No more soaking wood chips or tending the fire. Your in control of how much smoke & the temp. So far I like it.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 20, 2020)

The ribs look Great.


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 20, 2020)

salt and pepper said:


> It's more like "Set it & forget it". Some models even have wi-fi so you can control it from your phone! Nice when the weather is bad! No more soaking wood chips or tending the fire. Your in control of how much smoke & the temp. So far I like it.




The ribs look fantastic!
What is the clean up work for them like?
We have a smoker. Cleaning up the ash is really messy.
The disposal people don't like us to toss it in the yard waste can.
Really like the wi-fi control idea. Clever.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Sep 20, 2020)

Chef Munky said:


> What is the clean up work for them like?


Much less than wood or charcoal grills. The bowl/cup the pellets burn in is small, and many grills allow you to remove it from underneath. If your disposal company is like mine, bagging the remains will satisfy them.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 21, 2020)

Those ribs look amazing.  I hope they were as good as they look,

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 24, 2020)

They do look great S&P.  Mouth watering to be exact.

I asked about grilling on a pellet grill here and never got a good answer.  I know you were not grilling S&P.
So, I was in an appliance store looking for a range when I saw the Treager pellet grills.
Since this was a real appliance store with people that actually know the job I got my answer.
The owner of the store told me it will grill, but not in the general sense.  It cannot sear is what he told me.
I had been thinking about this for a very long time.  Such a simple answer but yet I never got that answer here.
This is a first.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Sep 24, 2020)

Some pellet models have a sliding baffle above the burn box to directly expose it to the grate above. Others have sear box attachments that can get to 800-900°F. There are also concentrators you can get for most conventional pellet stoves that fit under the front and rear of a grate that concentrate the heated air to that grate surface.

Another method I have seen for Traeger models is to remove the heat shield and diverter (serves same purpose as the sliding baffle mentioned above) and grill directly over the burn box.

Here is that method in action: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPVjd7gMFZ4


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Roll_Bones said:


> They do look great S&P.  Mouth watering to be exact.
> 
> *I asked about grilling on a pellet grill here and never got a good answer.*  I know you were not grilling S&P.
> So, I was in an appliance store looking for a range when I saw the Treager pellet grills.
> ...




RB, I got a kick out of what I have bolded above. 


 *You really think we know everything? *


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 24, 2020)

Very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 25, 2020)

Roll_Bones said:


> They do look great S&P.  Mouth watering to be exact.
> 
> I asked about grilling on a pellet grill here and never got a good answer.  I know you were not grilling S&P.
> So, I was in an appliance store looking for a range when I saw the Treager pellet grills.
> ...



   I wish I could answer RB , but it's still new to me. You can cook at high temps (up to 500 degrees) but there is no open flame to char!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 25, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> RB, I got a kick out of what I have bolded above.
> *You really think we know everything? *



Yes!



salt and pepper said:


> I wish I could answer RB , but it's still new to me. You can cook at high temps (up to 500 degrees) but there is no open flame to char!



Your answer above is basically what the guy at the appliance store told me.
He showed me the pellet grill and how it worked.
I like it, but I already have three vessels designed for outdoor cooking. I do not need one more thing to keep clean.


----------

